# Orchid Food Quantity



## sean (Sep 13, 2006)

My friend just gave me an L2 Orchid mantis as he thought he would be able to keep it but cant at his university. its probably a good thing as he kinda bought it on impulse. this is my first flower mantis but i feel im up to the challenge. Just one question though. Ive been feeding it 1 fruit fly every 2 days. Is this enough or could it have more. Im not trying to speed it up or slow it down as its the only orchid i have. what would you guys say is a comfortable amount?


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

I would feed it at least a few more flies at a time.


----------



## rlechols (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree. Feed it 3-4 flies every other day, and as it gets bigger, increase the amount of food. If the mantid's abdomen gets hugely swollen with food, don't feed for a few days or reduce the amount.


----------



## sean (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok thanks guys. What would you recomend moving it onto when it gets to big for fruit flies?


----------



## rlechols (Sep 14, 2006)

Houseflies or something around the same size. I get housefly pupa that can be stored in the fridge from Spiderpharm.com. There are lots of other places to buy as well.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 14, 2006)

L2 orchid can handle house fly without problem, L4 can tackle blue bottle flies too. Orchid is always aggressive towards food except a day before and after molting.



> I get housefly pupa that can be stored in the fridge from Spiderpharm.com


I like Spiderpharm flies too!


----------



## sean (Sep 18, 2006)

ok.. cheers guys.


----------

